# getting a cold?



## noahlowryfan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've been having cold feelings going through my body for the past week (it has been stopped 2 days ago), runny and stuffy nose, a buildup of mucus in my throat which i always have to clear up like how you clear up a stuffing nose and my throat hurts when i try to clear it up and a slight headache once in a while. is there any drugstore medicine or sore throat drop that will help me? i don't have medical insurance so I can't afford to go to a doctor so this will be helpful to me. and after taking a hot shower, it actually help me in clearing of my throat mucus. it also has been cold here lately in the mornings and windy. that could be a factor in me getting sick and also my dad has been sick and he doesn't cover his mouth when he coughs so everyone in the family has breathe through the germ air.

this is the first time i got really sick for more than a few days in years.


----------



## kalikana (Mar 21, 2008)

I've had a cold for about 2 days, and I can't really recommend any medicine because I haven't been taking any. But what really helped me feel better was to take lozenges (Halls or Strepsils), drinking tea with honey and/or lemon, rubbing Vicks all over my chest, back and throat, and gargling with hot water + salt. I also try to drink lots of fluid, get plenty of rest and eat citrus fruits. If what you have is a viral infection, it should go away within less than a week, but if it's caused by bacteria, then you might need antibiotics..


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 21, 2008)

what brand of tea do you recommend?


----------



## mistella (Mar 22, 2008)

I just take dayquil & nyquil. For coughing & mucus I take Mucinex - really works! and i like tea too. Hot tea with lemon & honey.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 22, 2008)

what brand of tea is good and what kind of food would you avoid if sick and has a sore throat?


----------



## frocher (Mar 22, 2008)

.......


----------



## Kalico (Mar 22, 2008)

Pick up some echinacea and goldenseal or try out some oil of oregano. The oregano is really powerful stuff... antibacterial and all that. I use it when I'm sick (and when I had a bout of other unpleasant things haha) and it kills it off everything quickly. It's not like cooking oregano, you have to pick it up at a health foods store.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Mar 22, 2008)

If you're really mucousy then you should avoid milk and dairy products.  Also, I second the mucinex, they also make a nasal spray that is awesome!


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 22, 2008)

There was this wonderful scene in Beyond Booarders- "what do you do when you have a cold?"

Its funny that when people get colds, they don't just "have" a cold, they have to medicate it away. 
Colds go away on their own, regardless of what you do.  Drinking warm fluid will make you feel better.


----------

